# b15/n16 front sway bar check



## B4tiSp0t (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi gyez. My name is Akis and i am from Greece. Could you please tell me if the eibach front suspension sway bar can fit to almera N16? The part number for official product for almera n16 is 54611-BN300. 

a link that can see the official sway bar is this.

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would suggest you contact Eibach tech support for an answer to that. In the US, their phone number is: 1-800-507-2338. Their address is:

Eibach Springs, Inc.
264 Mariah Circle
Corona, CA 92879

Or, better, try an Eibach supplier in Greece. Found this webpage that might help:

Street & Circuit - About Us/Contact Us


----------

